# I'm Dutch Now!!



## Bernard_Marx (Apr 3, 2004)

Brothers and Sisters,

I know that I don't know any of you, really. But I thought it important to inform you that tomorrow I will be welcomed into membership at the Canadian Reformed Church at Brampton, Ontario.

I've made this decision after much thought, discussion and prayer. Perhaps the greatest benefit of joining this church is the Dutchness. I've learned to appreciate these folks. in faft, many of my friends at this church have pronounced me honourary Dutch.

Have a Blessed Sabbath.

Tom vanderSkerritt/Skerrittstra


----------



## JohnV (Apr 3, 2004)

Congratulations Tom Skerrit(sma):
It even sounds Dutch. I know that it's not that hard to aquire a taste for Maggi, but aquiring a taste for Geneven tunes is an accompishment. Now you are in for some gelezighied as well.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 4, 2004)

*If you're not Dutch, you're not much*

Dutch?!
Don't worry the condition is not contagious. I prescribe a good dose of Hodge, and call me in the morning.


----------



## exscentric (Apr 5, 2004)

Waiting....waiting....waiting....waiting.....waiting.....

Well where is our treat?

:wr51:

Glad you have church home!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 6, 2004)

I was Dutch for a couple years. :wr9:


----------



## JohnV (Apr 6, 2004)

How can you be Dutch for only two years, Patrick? Oh, I know, you didn't like the soup after two years. It's not because they laughed at your accent, they laugh at everyone's accent, especially their own. 

I guess you'll have to tell us the story, Patrick. What's a nice Swedish lad like you doing leaving the Dutch?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 7, 2004)

[quote:bb7ec17dfd][i:bb7ec17dfd]Originally posted by JohnV[/i:bb7ec17dfd]
How can you be Dutch for only two years, Patrick? Oh, I know, you didn't like the soup after two years. It's not because they laughed at your accent, they laugh at everyone's accent, especially their own. 

I guess you'll have to tell us the story, Patrick. What's a nice Swedish lad like you doing leaving the Dutch? [/quote:bb7ec17dfd]
I was a member of the Free Reformed Church for 2 years. And I'm not Swedish at all, my roots go to Norway. But I prefer to call myself American.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 7, 2004)

[quote:dcd0e718c9]I was a member of the Free Reformed Church for 2 years. And I'm not Swedish at all, my roots go to Norway. But I prefer to call myself American. [/quote:dcd0e718c9]
I knew all that from ther posts, Patrick (Irish?). Just though I'd try to draw you out a bit. But you're too cool thumbup: )for me.

[Edited on 4-7-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 7, 2004)

[quote:eecd44ca6c][i:eecd44ca6c]Originally posted by JohnV[/i:eecd44ca6c]
[quote:eecd44ca6c]I was a member of the Free Reformed Church for 2 years. And I'm not Swedish at all, my roots go to Norway. But I prefer to call myself American. [/quote:eecd44ca6c]
I knew all that from ther posts, Patrick (Irish?). Just though I'd try to draw you out a bit. But you're too cool thumbup: )for me.
[/quote:eecd44ca6c]
I do got a bit o' Irish laddy, but mot much. My name comes from my dad's best friend, who I guess had Scottish roots. I got some of them too. But mostly Norwegian and English.


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't know being Dutch was so cool. When I was growing up they (we) were referred to as dumb Dutch, square heads, and such like. 

My early years were spent sounding like I just got off the boat because all my mother's family spoke the mother tongue. My father, a Scot, finally moved us so we could learn to speak English. But he took us to Rochester, NY -- and they don't speak the King's English by a long shot.

My mother's maiden name is DeWees and the other half of her family were DeHoss's.

Interestingly, enough, both my father and mother were raised in the Dutch Reformed Church.

[Edited on 4-7-2004 by sundoulos]


----------



## panicbird (Apr 7, 2004)

Sundoulos, you are but a few hours from the Dutch capital of the Northwest, Lynden, WA! I love that little Dutch town. My wife and I used to live in Blaine, just a few minutes from Lynden. If we are ever able, we would love to move back. Beautiful country.

Lon


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 8, 2004)

I've never been to Lynden. Now I have a reason to go. I live in Poulsbo, nicknamed &quot;Little Norway.&quot; It's on a fjord and is enough like being in Norway that King Olaf has visited twice.


----------



## panicbird (Apr 8, 2004)

You should go up for Holland Days: April 30 and May 1. It is great.
It is said that Lynden has the highest number of churches per capita in the US, which is especially odd considering it is in Washington. A LOT of CRCs there.
If you go, you HAVE to eat at Dutch Mother's Restaurant. It is awesome.

Lon


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:16ecd261ac][i:16ecd261ac]Originally posted by sundoulos[/i:16ecd261ac]
I've never been to Lynden. Now I have a reason to go. I live in Poulsbo, nicknamed &quot;Little Norway.&quot; It's on a fjord and is enough like being in Norway that King Olaf has visited twice. [/quote:16ecd261ac]
I'm actually from across the Sound. I grew up in Marysville. I lived in Bothell and Redmond before I moved out here to Chicago. I've only driven through Linden. I did visit a PCA church in Poulsbo once. 

[Edited on 4-8-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 8, 2004)

I helped found the church in Poulsbo (Liberty Bay Presyterian Church). It was RPC(ES) then.


----------

